# Coming when called



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

So Molly comes when called _during training drills_ when she knows she will get a reward at some point, but if she accidentally gets loose during walks she refuses to obey 'come'. Last time it happened she only came back because I slipped in some mud and fell on my face, screamed, and she came running to protect me. I never let her off leash but her neck muscles are just so powerful she can wrench her way out of pretty much anything I use. 

What should I do?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

First find something she can't get out of. You can get a very high value treat, tell Molly come and reward. Repeat a million times and reward. Wean off treats and move to just praise after a while.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

llombardo said:


> First find something she can't get out of.


I agree. What kind of collar are you currently using? Powerful neck muscles really shouldn't have anything to do with getting out of a collar unless it's a prong that's coming apart. Dogs can easily back out of a collar that's too loose, but a martingale style would fix that problem.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My oldest that isn't a GSD would back out of the collar any time she had the opportunity, she has been wearing a martingale for 8 years.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

http://youtu.be/Ec-bD8Xt-SE

when you work on recall it has to be fun fun fun. never reprimand or scold when calling your dog back or else it wont want to come. if your dog is chewing on your shoe and you call her back, dont scold her for chewing your shoe but act silly and praise her for coming back. also dont call her every 5 minutes. right now the environment is fun and you are the no fun lady. easy choice for the dog. work on engagement with your dog. once your dog thinks you are the most fun thing in the world, she will not only come but she will come running with excitement.


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I agree. What kind of collar are you currently using? Powerful neck muscles really shouldn't have anything to do with getting out of a collar unless it's a prong that's coming apart. Dogs can easily back out of a collar that's too loose, but a martingale style would fix that problem.


It's just a collar made up of a thick strip of leather. I've tightened it to fit properly more than once but she wrenches at it so hard she can just stretch the leather right out. 

Thanks for the suggestion - I didn't even know there was such a thing as that martingale collar. I'll get one.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree it's a ton of repetition with a long leash and tons of treats and praise, then keeping always in mind to NEVER use that recall command to call them back and punish them.


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> 20131011_162303.mp4 - YouTube
> 
> when you work on recall it has to be fun fun fun. never reprimand or scold when calling your dog back or else it wont want to come. if your dog is chewing on your shoe and you call her back, dont scold her for chewing your shoe but act silly and praise her for coming back. also dont call her every 5 minutes. right now the environment is fun and you are the no fun lady. easy choice for the dog. work on engagement with your dog. once your dog thinks you are the most fun thing in the world, she will not only come but she will come running with excitement.


Thanks for the link. I'll have to watch it on a public computer at an internet cafe or somewhere because mine is broken and has no audio.


----------



## Deno (Apr 3, 2013)

The e-collar is the answer to your problem. I know there will be na-sayers.

But the fact is they work. If the dog doesn't respond after any command 

he has been trained on, you just give them a little tingle. I have my boy Dex 

as sharp as a razor with this method.


----------

